# Website runterladen



## suntrop (11. Januar 2003)

Wie kann ich meine Website aus dem Internet runterladen?


Ich habe es schon mit Wise FTP probiert, aber der Läd dann nur die 
Verzeichnisse runter aber keine Dateien.

Im Browser Datei>Speichern unter funktioniert auch net so toll, denn
dann wird der Ordner mit den Grafiken umbenannt und der Quelltext
verändert.

Am besten wäre es, wenn ich alles was im Root Verzeichnis drin ist
runterladen könnte, aber keine Ahnung wie.

Kennt noch einer ne Lösung?


----------



## Bastian von Halem (11. Januar 2003)

Offline Browser: http://www.httrack.com/index.php1

Es geht auch direkt mit dem Internet-Explorer, würde ich dir aber nicht empfehlen weil du die Seiten dann schlecht umkopieren oder anders als mit dem IE lesen kannst.

Ansonsten ist FTP das beste für diesen Zweck, ich benutze AceFTP, ich glaube damit geht das besser: http://www.visicommedia.com/aceftp/features.html


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. Januar 2003)

und immer schön auf das copyright achten,
sowas kann ins auge gehen, schliesslich
ist es illegal, was du da vor hast


----------



## suntrop (12. Januar 2003)

Nee, illegal ist das nicht, denn es ist ja meine Website.

Nur ich habe vor ein paar Wochen die Festplatte löschen müssen
und dabei ist meine Seite verloren gegangen,
und jetzt will ich sie wieder auf meiner Festplatte haben.


----------



## sam (12. Januar 2003)

Stichwort: FTP  

btw: illegal ist das downloaden von 
fremden seiten soweit ich das weiss 
nicht...dann wären ja alle browser 
illegal


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Januar 2003)

sagen wir mal so, wenn hinter einer
großen seite ein schickes cms hängt
und ich mir das einfach runtetladen
könnte, würde ich schon sagen das
es illegal ist, oder nicht?
vorallem komme ich dann an alle daten,
egal ob es nur ein newsscript oder sonnst was ist.


----------



## sam (12. Januar 2003)

kein programm der welt läd dir ubers 
http serverseitige scripts runter...


----------



## suntrop (12. Januar 2003)

In den Temporary Internet Files findet man aber ab und an
auch ein paar ASP,JSP,PHP etc. Dateien.

Somit werden die auch mit runtergeladen und lokal gespeichert.


----------



## sam (12. Januar 2003)

...aber sicher nicht mit php-code drin, 
weil der vom server geparst wird (außer 
der server hat keine php-unterstützung, 
aber solchen leuten gehörts dann nicht 
anders )


----------

